# Setting Up a Rescue Center



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi!  I was just wondering what are the requirements for setting up a rescue center for hedgies? I'd really love to set-up one in my country (when I am through with my studies) as there is none. Any information is appreciated  Thank you


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure there are any official requirements, but IMO the three biggest things required would be money, space, and time. You need money to provide vet care, especially since rescues can come in really bad shape & may need multiple visits. Along with that requirement, you'd need an experienced vet that you like & work well with, as you'll probably seeing them a lot.

Space is necessary so you can quarantine new hedgehogs away from the rest for at least 30 days. I believe a proper quarantine means having the quarantined hedgehog healthy for 30 days before you end quarantine & allow them in the same room as the rest of the animals. It's best to do quarantines in a different room to minimize the risk of anything passing between hedgehogs. You also have to make sure you handle other hedgehogs first, then your quarantined hedgehog, and keep laundry & other supplies separate unless they're washed first.

And time is a big thing for hedgehogs in general, but more so if you end up with numerous hedgehogs from rescuing. They all need to be handled regularly, especially since many may come from homes where they weren't socialized at all. Males and females must be handled separately, and quarantined hedgehogs handled on their own completely. You also have to figure in time for bathing, cage cleaning, wheel cleaning, etc. for numerous hedgehogs. If you have rescues in very bad shape, you may need to do regular syringe-feeding and other care, which can eat up a bit of time as well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would get in touch with the Hedgehog Welfare Society. They organize the rescue sites in North America and would probably be able to help you set up something where you are.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You're in the Philippines, right? I know several people who rescue hedgehogs there, I believe some of them are in Filipino hedgehog FB groups (not sure which ones) it might be worth a shot to check them out and see if you can contact them? Lillysmommy already mentioned some general things but they might be able to help you with the more country-specific stuff.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the info  I'll be sure to check out the HWS and other Filipino Hedgehog groups so I can start planning and allocating some of my savings for this project


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Just asked the Philippines Society for Hedgehogs if we have a rescue center here. There's none so hopefully if my plans push through this will be the first


----------

